# American married to EU Citizen, residency permit issues



## sangel10

I am an American citizen, my wife is a French citizen. We got married and then I applied for a residency permit, I was granted a temporary(6 month) residency. Despite having savings they wanted to see an income before granting me a longer term residency permit. 

My wife is currently working, however I am unemployed and not looking for work, as I am working on my own project that I hope will allow me to be self employed. 

I recently got an e-mail telling me what I need to bring to my next appointment at the Auslanderbehorde:

Ich bitte Sie, folgende Unterlagen mitzubringen (bitte beachten Sie auch die Folgeseite):
- Ihren Pass
- Pass / Ausweis des Ehegatten (die persönliche Vorsprache Ihres Ehepartners ist erforderlich)
- Arbeitsvertrag und Bescheinigung des Arbeitgebers über ein ungekündigtes Arbeitsverhältnis (nicht älter als 14 Tage) sowie Nettoverdienstnachweise der letzten 6 Monate 
oder 
vom Steuerberater, Wirtschaftsprüfer oder Steuerbevollmächtigten ausgefüllter Prüfungsbericht oder auf Nachfrage per Post) über Ihre selbstständige gewerbliche oder freiberufliche Tätigkeit zusammen mit den darin genannten Unterlagen (z.B. Handelsregisterauszug);
Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung des Finanzamtes sowie 
den letzten Steuerbescheid 
oder 
Nachweis über eigenes ausreichendes Vermögen in den letzten 6 Monaten 
oder 
Bewilligungsbescheid der Agentur für Arbeit bzw. des Jobcenters oder Sozialamtes



If I want to maintain my current situation (working on my own while living off savings) which of these things should I do? 

What are the possible consequences if I show up and have not yet found a job?


----------



## badImage

Hi,



sangel10 said:


> - Arbeitsvertrag und Bescheinigung des Arbeitgebers über ein ungekündigtes Arbeitsverhältnis (nicht älter als 14 Tage) sowie Nettoverdienstnachweise der letzten 6 Monate
> oder
> vom Steuerberater, Wirtschaftsprüfer oder Steuerbevollmächtigten ausgefüllter Prüfungsbericht oder auf Nachfrage per Post) über Ihre selbstständige gewerbliche oder freiberufliche Tätigkeit zusammen mit den darin genannten Unterlagen (z.B. Handelsregisterauszug);
> Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung des Finanzamtes sowie
> den letzten Steuerbescheid
> oder
> Nachweis über eigenes ausreichendes Vermögen in den letzten 6 Monaten
> oder
> Bewilligungsbescheid der Agentur für Arbeit bzw. des Jobcenters oder Sozialamtes


Don't worry, the stanza is or, so if you don't have a job, you need to show that you had sufficient assets in the last six months.


----------



## Nononymous

I would walk in with the following: bank statements showing your savings; your wife; some proof of your wife's income.

We've obtained 6-month Aufenhaltserlaubnis on the basis of one income, my wife's salary paid in Canada while on sabbatical. 

I can't speak to the exact terms of what you're entitled to as the spouse of a non-German EU citizen, but if you prove that you're not destitute and likely to become a ward of the state, you should be fine.


----------



## sweetginger

Don't Worry, you are on a "Dependent Visa". As long as your wife is legally employed on a full time job, you are fine. Whether you have a job or not, interests no one.

Good luck
Sweet Ginger


----------



## ALKB

sangel10 said:


> I am an American citizen, my wife is a French citizen. We got married and then I applied for a residency permit, I was granted a temporary(6 month) residency. Despite having savings they wanted to see an income before granting me a longer term residency permit.
> 
> My wife is currently working, however I am unemployed and not looking for work, as I am working on my own project that I hope will allow me to be self employed.
> 
> I recently got an e-mail telling me what I need to bring to my next appointment at the Auslanderbehorde:
> 
> Ich bitte Sie, folgende Unterlagen mitzubringen (bitte beachten Sie auch die Folgeseite):
> - Ihren Pass
> - Pass / Ausweis des Ehegatten (die persönliche Vorsprache Ihres Ehepartners ist erforderlich)
> - Arbeitsvertrag und Bescheinigung des Arbeitgebers über ein ungekündigtes Arbeitsverhältnis (nicht älter als 14 Tage) sowie Nettoverdienstnachweise der letzten 6 Monate
> oder
> vom Steuerberater, Wirtschaftsprüfer oder Steuerbevollmächtigten ausgefüllter Prüfungsbericht oder auf Nachfrage per Post) über Ihre selbstständige gewerbliche oder freiberufliche Tätigkeit zusammen mit den darin genannten Unterlagen (z.B. Handelsregisterauszug);
> Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung des Finanzamtes sowie
> den letzten Steuerbescheid
> oder
> Nachweis über eigenes ausreichendes Vermögen in den letzten 6 Monaten
> oder
> Bewilligungsbescheid der Agentur für Arbeit bzw. des Jobcenters oder Sozialamtes
> 
> 
> 
> If I want to maintain my current situation (working on my own while living off savings) which of these things should I do?
> 
> What are the possible consequences if I show up and have not yet found a job?



This is distinctly odd.

You should have filled in the Aufenthaltsanzeige für Angehörige von EU-Bürgern and received a 5-year residence card after about a month. 

What kind of residence permit did you get, what's the exact designation?

What you received looks like something that the spouse of a German citizen might get, which is a completely different set of rules.


----------

